# Human Grade NPP?



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

Does it exist? What Pharma companies make it if it does?


----------



## blazeftp (May 6, 2011)

Not came across it.
Going to be trying naps pretty soon thow.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 6, 2011)

I think you will like it,GMP MADE!

*Durobolic by Asia Pharma*.


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> I think you will like it,GMP MADE!
> 
> *Durobolic by Asia Pharma*.



That stuff is not Human Grade, nor is Asia Pharma legit GMP. No official agency is going to do a valid GMP audit of a UGL. 

Thanks.

P.S. I also find it crazy that you can find human grade Deca for half the price of that Asia Pharma Durabolic.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 6, 2011)

Dear M4A3,please first do some research and then talk!

best-regards


wp


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear M4A3,please first do some research and then talk!
> 
> best-regards
> 
> ...



I'm not going to get into a pointless discussion about what is and what is not GMP with you, as has been done in other threads in the past. Nor am I going to go into the whole "FDA approved" fiasco that has also been covered in the past here on the boards. 

My question was about human grade NPP. I rather stay on topic.

And I never said that Asia Pharma didn't make good UGL stuff. It seems to have a really good rep around here.


----------



## Himik (May 6, 2011)

I have never seen NPP made by a respectable HG company. If anyone has, I would love to see pics / name of the company.
The only borderline HG company that is known to me to produce NPP is BM pharmaceuticals from India.


----------



## Himik (May 6, 2011)

Found one that is definately the real deal, however it is only 25mg/ml. Here is the pic:


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

Himik said:


> Found one that is definately the real deal, however it is only 25mg/ml. Here is the pic:



At 25mg/ml, you would have to shoot so much your glutes would look huge. LOL.


----------



## Himik (May 6, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> At 25mg/ml, you would have to shoot so much your glutes would look huge. LOL.



Lol, it is not intended by the company to be shooting 6 of those at a time. In fact, a lot of HG products are very low in concentrations of hormones in comparison with UGLs, it has always been a good way for me to separate HG from UG.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 6, 2011)

Asia Pharma and the new British Dragon are going to be the best choices you are going to get. They will be as close as your going to get.  I am not going any further than that .  You have your mind made up about them obviously but have probably never used them.  Real gear costs money.  Most places are not selling real HG Test or anything else that is Human Grade for that matter.  The prices are much too low to be real.  Look at U.S. Prescription grade test for even the generic version and see how much real Human Grade costs.  TRT test is expensive if you get a pharm brand (not compound pharmacy stuff because some times these are not made properly).  Anyway what I am saying is if you are going international AP or BD is going to be your best bet.  AP has videos of the manufactoring and testing of their products.  I believe they are using GMP (in the video you can see the standards they adhere to) UGLs or HG can be GMP as long as they follow the proper procedures of manufactoring .  Whether or not AP and BD are HG or UGL I don't think anyone knows for sure but they do have great products either way and follow sterile procedure.  I would love to see someone who is quick to dismiss them give them a try and post a log of their results.  I have used AP products and I can assure you that you would be happy with the results. I would never say that about any other brand other than the U.S. pharm grade products.  Would love to see a log from you on their products.  Just wanted to give you my honest opinion.  Good Luck and I hope you find what you are looking for.  NPP is an awesome addition to a test cycle.


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

Deleted. I don't want to make it seem like I'm making any accusations. That was not my intent.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 6, 2011)

I only try to give the best advice that I can to the members here in every situation.  In this case you are not going to find a better product for what you are looking for.  The pic posted above from Himik was a czech product that I believe is no longer around and has no real use to a bodybuilder because of the low dose.  I support WP because I have used his products and they are you actually get what you pay for that is it.  They are good and unlike most others out there when you pay for something you actually get the product you pay for not a substitute or a lesser dose or a fake.  You know what you are getting but it does cost more. I just wanted to help like I do with anything else but apparently when I recommend a good sponser with real products suddenly no one wants to listen.  Funny isn't?  I get nothing if you decide to use WP other than the satisfaction of knowing that you will get what you pay for and will be happy from the results I guess that makes me a bad guy for trying to help you.  Whatever you do what you want but I wanted to save you time.  As I said good luck!


----------



## Himik (May 6, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Asia Pharma and the new British Dragon are going to be the best choices you are going to get. They will be as close as your going to get.  I am not going any further than that .  You have your mind made up about them obviously but have probably never used them.  Real gear costs money.  Most places are not selling real HG Test or anything else that is Human Grade for that matter.  The prices are much too low to be real.  Look at U.S. Prescription grade test for even the generic version and see how much real Human Grade costs.  TRT test is expensive if you get a pharm brand (not compound pharmacy stuff because some times these are not made properly).  Anyway what I am saying is if you are going international AP or BD is going to be your best bet.  AP has videos of the manufactoring and testing of their products.  I believe they are using GMP (in the video you can see the standards they adhere to) UGLs or HG can be GMP as long as they follow the proper procedures of manufactoring .  Whether or not AP and BD are HG or UGL I don't think anyone knows for sure but they do have great products either way and follow sterile procedure.  I would love to see someone who is quick to dismiss them give them a try and post a log of their results.  I have used AP products and I can assure you that you would be happy with the results. I would never say that about any other brand other than the U.S. pharm grade products.  Would love to see a log from you on their products.  Just wanted to give you my honest opinion.  Good Luck and I hope you find what you are looking for.  NPP is an awesome addition to a test cycle.



You make very valid points in your post. However, i think you are misinterpreting what a lot of people say about AP. AP is quality gear no doubt about that, the price however is what baffles a lot of people. You brought up an argument with US pharmacy HG test being expensive. However, AP is not US HG FDA approved product. I am sure many doubters of AP would gladly pay AP's price for test IF it was produced in the US under the supervision and licensing of US FDA. Comparing Thai pharmaceutical companies with US is like comparing a Korean car to a BMW, both are licensed manufacturers, however quality standards are different, thus the price is different as well. Of course, an argument of sterility and health issues comes up, health in my mind is priceless, however i am yet to see a post from anyone that has used UG gear sold by sponsors such as naps, z, EK and others saying that they got abscess because of the dirty gear and not their injection techniques. 
Just my opinion on this matter


----------



## Imosted (May 6, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Asia Pharma and the new British Dragon are going to be the best choices you are going to get. They will be as close as your going to get.  I am not going any further than that .  You have your mind made up about them obviously but have probably never used them.  Real gear costs money.  M*ost places are not selling real HG Test or anything else that is Human Grade for that matter.  The prices are much too low to be real.  Look at U.S. Prescription grade test for even the generic version and see how much real Human Grade costs.*  TRT test is expensive if you get a pharm brand (not compound pharmacy stuff because some times these are not made properly).  Anyway what I am saying is if you are going international AP or BD is going to be your best bet.  AP has videos of the manufactoring and testing of their products.  I believe they are using GMP (in the video you can see the standards they adhere to) UGLs or HG can be GMP as long as they follow the proper procedures of manufactoring .  Whether or not AP and BD are HG or UGL I don't think anyone knows for sure but they do have great products either way and follow sterile procedure.  I would love to see someone who is quick to dismiss them give them a try and post a log of their results.  I have used AP products and I can assure you that you would be happy with the results. I would never say that about any other brand other than the U.S. pharm grade products.  Would love to see a log from you on their products.  Just wanted to give you my honest opinion.  Good Luck and I hope you find what you are looking for.  NPP is an awesome addition to a test cycle.




You are wrong brother, Human grade cost nothing more then UGL, 
Human grade is cheap, only some of these sponsors make it expensive!!!!
The mark ups are just sick.

Ps i deleted pricing info


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I only try to give the best advice that I can to the members here in every situation.  In this case you are not going to find a better product for what you are looking for.  The pic posted above from Himik was a czech product that I believe is no longer around and has no real use to a bodybuilder because of the low dose.  I support WP because I have used his products and they are you actually get what you pay for that is it.  They are good and unlike most others out there when you pay for something you actually get the product you pay for not a substitute or a lesser dose or a fake.  You know what you are getting but it does cost more. I just wanted to help like I do with anything else but apparently when I recommend a good sponser with real products suddenly no one wants to listen.  Funny isn't?  I get nothing if you decide to use WP other than the satisfaction of knowing that you will get what you pay for and will be happy from the results I guess that makes me a bad guy for trying to help you.  Whatever you do what you want but I wanted to save you time.  As I said good luck!



Thanks for your input.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 6, 2011)

Himik said:


> You make very valid points in your post. However, i think you are misinterpreting what a lot of people say about AP. AP is quality gear no doubt about that, the price however is what baffles a lot of people. You brought up an argument with US pharmacy HG test being expensive. However, AP is not US HG FDA approved product. I am sure many doubters of AP would gladly pay AP's price for test IF it was produced in the US under the supervision and licensing of US FDA. Comparing Thai pharmaceutical companies with US is like comparing a Korean car to a BMW, both are licensed manufacturers, however quality standards are different, thus the price is different as well. Of course, an argument of sterility and health issues comes up, health in my mind is priceless, however i am yet to see a post from anyone that has used UG gear sold by sponsors such as naps, z, EK and others saying that they got abscess because of the dirty gear and not their injection techniques.
> Just my opinion on this matter


 
You also make some valid points.  But as you said with the BMW comparison.  BMW is not american and it costs more than most american cars.  Just because something is not from the U.S. doesn't mean it is not as good or better.  AP is safe quality gear. That is why I like to recommend it to those that can afford it.  I use it for the basics like test  and occasionally a few others like Deca but some of the stuff like var is just too much.  You may not know this but there have been issues with some of the UGLs here.  Did you see HeavyIron's thread about Do you know what you are injecting.  You made valid points as did I only thing I can tell is I am not trying to steer you wrong I promise you that.  I like AP and I am confident that if you tried even one bottle of the test you would understand why.  Also if you get a chance check out the AP site it is really informative.  I know they are not FDA approved in the US and I am not sure if they are approved in Thailand though WP says some of the products are.  Whether they are HG or UGL I really don't know but I can tell you they work and blood work proves it.  They are dosed right and they are produced to GMP standards.  They do not hide their production processes.  In the Bill Llewellyn's Underground anabolics book in 2009 they actualy used AP as an example of showing all the processes of how they make they AAS.  They have videos showing how they make the products which is cool to see in general but it also shows how careful and clean they are with production.  It is something I wish every lab did UGL or HG.  It is nice to see how they actually produce and whether or not they do things correctly.  I hope that you will make an effort to try the products one time just to see for yourself.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 6, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Thanks for your input.


Whether you believe it or not. I make nothing for being a mod here. I do it because I want to help others out. I truly trust the products I recommended and use them myself . I know there are some issues regarding these products like the are the HG or UGL, are the THai FDA approved or not, Prices being higher than what we like to see. In the end they are good. Sorry for giving you my opinion I know it always brings controversy with it but I wanted you to know my opinion because that is how I honestly feel. I have seen some pretty messed up things done to people from sources since I have been doing this. Trust me there are things that would make you not want to use certain products again. In the end you want the best and I hope you find that. I also hope you get the chance to try BD or AP products even if it is not from WP because they are good.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 6, 2011)

Imosted said:


> You are wrong brother, Human grade cost nothing more then UGL,
> Human grade is cheap, only some of these sponsors make it expensive!!!!
> The mark ups are just sick.
> 
> Ps i deleted pricing info


 
No you are wrong.  The Human Grade that you claim is cheap is not actually Human Grade.  It is counterfeit.  That is real talk as Superman's daddy would say.  Do you think you can really buy Human grade that is legit for 3 to 5 dollars an amp just because you buy it in bulk.  Sorry but I fell for that a couple times and after using Real HG or even good UGL gear I found out what I thought was Human Grade was actually fake or counterfeit because most that you buy online is.  Real Human Grade would not be underdosed.  Sad but True.   Some do mark up more than others no doubt about that but you will always have that.  The longer you are in this the more you will see.  The more you try the more you will know.  My advice is try out different brands until you find the one that works the best.  Get blood work done so you know it is not placebo effect.  Then you will know the truth.  This discussion is over. There will be no winner here.  If you don't like my preference try it for yourself to see why I like it or don't .  It really don't matter to me.   .  Check out nandrorapid by alpha pharma.   It is made in India.  Something you may be interested in.


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> No you are wrong.  The Human Grade that you claim is cheap is not actually Human Grade.  It is counterfeit.  That is real talk as Superman's daddy would say.  Do you think you can really buy Human grade that is legit for 3 to 5 dollars an amp just because you buy it in bulk.  Sorry but I fell for that a couple times and after using Real HG or even good UGL gear I found out what I thought was Human Grade was actually fake or counterfeit because most that you buy online is.  Real Human Grade would not be underdosed.  Sad but True.   Some do mark up more than others no doubt about that but you will always have that.  The longer you are in this the more you will see.  The more you try the more you will know.  My advice is try out different brands until you find the one that works the best.  Get blood work done so you know it is not placebo effect.  Then you will know the truth.  This discussion is over. There will be no winner here.  If you don't like my preference try it for yourself to see why I like it or don't .  It really don't matter to me.   .  Check out nandrorapid by alpha pharma.   It is made in India.  Something you may be interested in.



Are you saying Naps, Qvolt, UncleZ and EK all sell bunk HG? Because they all sell HG that is far cheaper than Asia Pharma.

Thank you for the info on nandrorapid. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Imosted (May 6, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> No you are wrong.  *The Human Grade that you claim is cheap is not actually Human Grade.  It is counterfeit.  That is real talk as Superman's daddy would say.  Do you think you can really buy Human grade that is legit for 3 to 5 dollars an amp just because you buy it in bulk. * Sorry but I fell for that a couple times and after using Real HG or even good UGL gear I found out what I thought was Human Grade was actually fake or counterfeit because most that you buy online is.  Real Human Grade would not be underdosed.  Sad but True.   Some do mark up more than others no doubt about that but you will always have that.  The longer you are in this the more you will see.  The more you try the more you will know.  My advice is try out different brands until you find the one that works the best.  Get blood work done so you know it is not placebo effect.  Then you will know the truth.  This discussion is over. There will be no winner here.  If you don't like my preference try it for yourself to see why I like it or don't .  It really don't matter to me.   .  Check out nandrorapid by alpha pharma.   It is made in India.  Something you may be interested in.




Bro i am not talking about American Gear. These sponsors sells stuff from international market. have you ever been outside of US? 
It is up to you, you can choose someone who can sell the same shit with 500% mark up or someone else who uses 200% mark up.
And you are saying Euro king, q vault are selling fake stuff, nice to here it from a moderator, wow
If I am Allowed i would like to post the real pharmacy prices of some "Expensive" legit human grade prices.
If not I am done with this argument because it is just funny...


----------



## Imosted (May 6, 2011)

TGB1987 You know what Disregard my last post. Let me ask you something, the most expensive HG gear is Primobolan correct?
Here is the question. How much do you think it costs at a Turkish pharmacy to purchase 1 amp of primo? PLS ANSWER


----------



## TGB1987 (May 6, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Are you saying Naps, Qvolt, UncleZ and EK all sell bunk HG? Because they all sell HG that is far cheaper than Asia Pharma.
> 
> Thank you for the info on nandrorapid. It sounds interesting.


 

I don't want to throw any sponsers out there but be careful that is all I am going to say.  If it sounds too good to be true it probably is.  I am not saying that it has to be as expensive as AP to be real but use your judgement.  I will say just because they are sponsers here doesn't mean they are g2g.  Buyer Beware.  If you don't believe me go and try some of the cheap HG out there take one amp a week for a few weeks and get blood work that will give you a definite answer.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 6, 2011)

Imosted said:


> TGB1987 You know what Disregard my last post. Let me ask you something, the most expensive HG gear is Primobolan correct?
> Here is the question. How much do you think it costs at a Turkish pharmacy to purchase 1 amp of primo? PLS ANSWER


 

Primo is one of the most often faked HG steroids you can buy.  Sometimes even the pharmacies don't know it is fake.  This is happening more and more in the U.S. believe it or not with common prescriptions. If you can get real HG so cheap go and buy it from Turkey.  HG brand name AAS are not cheap.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 6, 2011)

Hey Imosted I got another question for you.  If HG gear is so cheap why are you running a log on a Test 400 blend from Biogen?


----------



## Imosted (May 7, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Hey Imosted I got another question for you.  If HG gear is so cheap why are you running a log on a Test 400 blend from Biogen?



*If you answer my question i will answer yours? LOL, it is funny how you answer with another question.
*
It is my choice to use anything i want, I wanted to inject some canola OIL
And I think you already know *There is no HG TREN in the world* we also talked about this correct?
Anyways bro whatever you want to believe then believe in it. Do not tell me how much gear costs because you have no clue.lol


----------



## M4A3 (May 7, 2011)

Bashing WP or Asia Pharma wasn't the objective of this thread... but it seems that is the direction it has taken. I just wanted to know about HG NPP.


----------



## Built (May 7, 2011)

Pity Durabolin is no longer made.


----------



## Imosted (May 7, 2011)

I am not bashing anyone I am only saying that mark up is huge and real HG gear is cheaper than what people make it out.


----------



## M4A3 (May 7, 2011)

Imosted said:


> I am not bashing anyone I am only saying that mark up is huge and real HG gear is cheaper than what people make it out.



I didn't mean you specifically bro. I understood your point and I agree... I just meant we all got side tracked on an issue that, while important, isn't what I wanted this thread to be about.

For the record, I couldn't agree more with you.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 7, 2011)

Imosted said:


> TGB1987 You know what Disregard my last post. Let me ask you something, the most expensive HG gear is Primobolan correct?
> Here is the question. How much do you think it costs at a Turkish pharmacy to purchase 1 amp of primo? PLS ANSWER




I agree with you, to make proper UGL product cost similar as HG.

BUT, to make UG you also need:

How much do you thing you can build GMP factory for?
How much do you thing production licenses cost? 
How much do you thing monthly labor and expenses for simple GMP factory with 2-3 lines cost.
Taxes, customs duties?


Turkish Primo is 8 lira, that around 4 Euros in pharmacy. Raw material for primo 100 mg cost 4US$ at Schering. 
And again, you are forgetting cost for maintain legal facility.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 7, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> I didn't mean you specifically bro. I understood your point and I agree... I just meant we all got side tracked on an issue that, while important, isn't what I wanted this thread to be about.
> 
> For the record, I couldn't agree more with you.


 

I am sorry as I said earlier that I mentioned AP gear because this is what it always turns into.  Imosted is a common WP basher and jumps at a chance to try and make WP look bad.    I only wanted you to know my opinion about AP and BD gear even if it is not from WP like I said in previous post.  I also found the nandrorapid (not sure if this is true HG or not but it looked good a friend of mine uses Alpha pharma with good success)  Like I said


----------



## Imosted (May 7, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> I agree with you, to make proper UGL product cost similar as HG.
> 
> BUT, to make UG you also need:
> 
> ...



Bro its what i am talking about, 1 amp of primo costs exactly what you wrote. And that is pharmacy price. So its price is low,I am not talking about quality or anything releated to UGL, i am just saying that in reality if you want to purchase REAL HG Gear it is much cheaper than what people make it out.
WAKE UP!!!!!


----------



## ROID (May 7, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Are you saying *Naps, Qvolt, UncleZ and EK all sell bunk HG?* Because they all sell HG that is far cheaper than Asia Pharma.
> 
> Thank you for the info on nandrorapid. It sounds interesting.



oh, i'm sure there is some kind or hormone in there.


----------



## ROID (May 8, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Are you saying Naps, Qvolt, UncleZ and EK all sell bunk HG? Because they all sell HG that is far cheaper than Asia Pharma.
> 
> Thank you for the info on nandrorapid. It sounds interesting.



World Pharma is the only sponsor that sells actual legit Human grade gear that is not counterfeit or just complete bunk. Maybe t3/t4 or similiar items would be a safe buy, but the rest are counterfeit hormones using popular names to move products.

 I'm not talking about AP or BD, which I think is made to the exact same standards as any other HG hormone.


----------



## Himik (May 8, 2011)

ROID said:


> World Pharma is the only sponsor that sells actual legit Human grade gear that is not counterfeit or just complete bunk. Maybe t3/t4 or similiar items would be a safe buy, but the rest are counterfeit hormones using popular names to move products.
> 
> I'm not talking about AP or BD, which I think is made to the exact same standards as any other HG hormone.




No reason to bash every sponsor of the forums if you don't have proof.


----------



## ROID (May 8, 2011)

Himik said:


> No reason to bash every sponsor of the forums if you don't have proof.



It's not bashing, it's a fact.


----------



## Himik (May 8, 2011)

ROID said:


> It's not bashing, it's a fact.



It is *NOT* a fact. It would be a fact if you were to perform lab tests on every single product from every single sponsor on this forum, that you believe is selling bunk HG gear. Without that process it is just your *opinion*.


----------



## ROID (May 8, 2011)

..


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 8, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Bro its what i am talking about, 1 amp of primo costs exactly what you wrote. And that is pharmacy price. So its price is low,I am not talking about quality or anything releated to UGL, i am just saying that in reality if you want to purchase REAL HG Gear it is much cheaper than what people make it out.
> WAKE UP!!!!!




Of course, if you are living in Turkey you will buy primo, sus, t3, t4, tamoxifen, clomifene, salbutamol ( there is no clen in Turkey), restandol, proviron, anapolone there for low prices as mentioned before ( primo 1 ml 4 euros) How about other products? Like Stan tabs and inject, anabol, cyp, HGH...? You just go to other countries and spend tons of money on plane tickets and send yourself home?

But do you thing any online source will sell you legit primo for no profit? I used to pack myself 10 years ago and there is no way to send products off for min 100% up what cost in pharmacy.
There is here and there resend because of customs or broken amps, shipping cost, WU fee, handling, risk getting caught, very limited supply at pharmacies, bribe on post office so they let pack out of country...
Not to mention fight with competition that sells cheap fakes and cheap dirty UG.

In best case you pack 50 amps a day,  that 150 Euros profit per day and you risk a lot!

You are better of with real job.

It is not easy for sources that sell pharma grade products nowadays to compete with UG and fakes, but still much lower risk as in majority of countries legally, that is just customs offense.

Selling/making fakes or UG is criminal act anywhere.


----------



## M4A3 (May 8, 2011)

ROID said:


> World Pharma is the only sponsor that sells actual legit Human grade gear that is not counterfeit or just complete bunk. Maybe t3/t4 or similiar items would be a safe buy, but the rest are counterfeit hormones using popular names to move products.
> 
> I'm not talking about AP or BD, which I think is made to the exact same standards as any other HG hormone.



How much of a "discount" does World Pharma give you to spread this bullshit?

I swear, World Pharma has more "unofficial" board reps here on their payroll than Rosie O'donnell has chins. LOL.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 8, 2011)

Dear M4A3, you are real funny from post to post. Its nice to have here on forum. I love you too.


----------



## Imosted (May 8, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> Of course, if you are living in Turkey you will buy primo, sus, t3, t4, tamoxifen, clomifene, salbutamol ( there is no clen in Turkey), restandol, proviron, anapolone there for low prices as mentioned before ( primo 1 ml 4 euros) How about other products? Like Stan tabs and inject, anabol, cyp, HGH...? You just go to other countries and spend tons of money on plane tickets and send yourself home?
> 
> But do you thing any online source will sell you legit primo for no profit? I used to pack myself 10 years ago and there is no way to send products off for min 100% up what cost in pharmacy.
> There is here and there resend because of customs or broken amps, shipping cost, WU fee, handling, risk getting caught, very limited supply at pharmacies, bribe on post office so they let pack out of country...
> ...




Bro lets put it this way....
There are 2 companies. both sell Mercedes e200
1 sells the car for 30 grand, second company sells the same car for 150 grand. Now some people suggest that it is impossible to buy this brand name car for no less than 150 grand  so the others are probably fake!!!!!
LOL
But in reality this cars factory sale price is only 15 grand,
so first company is making 100% profit second company is making over 1000% profit. LOL
and you guys believe that it is impossible to be satisfied by 100% profit, this is just retarded!!!!!!


----------



## Built (May 8, 2011)

100% markup and 100% profit are two different things. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Imosted (May 8, 2011)

Built said:


> 100% markup and 100% profit are two different things.
> 
> Just sayin'.


My bad English is not my First language.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 8, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> Of course, if you are living in Turkey you will buy primo, sus, t3, t4, tamoxifen, clomifene, salbutamol ( there is no clen in Turkey), restandol, proviron, anapolone there for low prices as mentioned before ( primo 1 ml 4 euros) How about other products? Like Stan tabs and inject, anabol, cyp, HGH...? You just go to other countries and spend tons of money on plane tickets and send yourself home?
> 
> But do you thing any online source will sell you legit primo for no profit? I used to pack myself 10 years ago and there is no way to send products off for min 100% up what cost in pharmacy.
> There is here and there resend because of customs or broken amps, shipping cost, WU fee, handling, risk getting caught, very limited supply at pharmacies, bribe on post office so they let pack out of country...
> ...


 

This is true.  It is actually harder for the guys who sell real gear because they can't compete with the low quality UGLs who sell products for prices that are so low that they have to sell products that are actually 1/3 of the dose they are supposed to be to make their money.  The guys selling real products can't sell their products as cheap as the Sources who are selling cheap fake gear that they buy or make for next to nothing and sell for extreme profits.  It is ashame that there are people like Imosted who make it possible for these guys selling fake stuff to survive because they support their underdosed products and even make logs on them.  In the end the truth will come out about the fakes, bad quality UGLs , and guys selling things that are underdosed.  

Imosted like I said before if you can get real HG gear cheap use it. I know if I could get real HG cheap I wouldn't be using Cheap underdosed or no dosed Biogen and making a log of it.  Why do you try to argue a point that gets you where?  Buy yourself some cheap HG gear then go get yourself some blood work done.  If it turns out good send me a PM of where to get it because I would love to join in.  Until then I will use the AP gear that is real and dosed accurately.  I have seen bloodwork done with it and I know it is what it is supposed to be.  Just the fact that you have a log of Biogen gear takes all credibility away from your HG statements because Biogen wasn't even a good UGL.  No one who can get Human Grade so 'CHEAP' would use such a bad UGL ever.  Continue saying and doing things that make no sense and see where it gets you.


----------



## Imosted (May 8, 2011)

Fuck this there you go guys real prices of these human grade gear!!!!!!
*1 amp primo real pharmacy price 5$
1 amp sustanon real pharmacy price 3.50$
anapolan 1 box real pharmacy price 13$
proviron 20 pills real pharmacy price 5$
T3 100 pill real pharmacy price 1.50$
*
so basically it is possible to sell these products for low price, even if you sell primo for 12$ an amp you will be making almost 150% profit.

need my source then ask i will post the turkish pharmacy website, you cannon by from them but you check their factory sale prices!!!!!
 you are a mod who knows how to use gear but you have no clue about reality...Dont tell me what i can use or not if i want to try biogen because people like you are bias and keep telling lies to others then i do want to see it for my self... so pls research this shit before talking!!!!!!


----------



## TGB1987 (May 8, 2011)

I bet this is a real pharmacy alright.  GO BUY THEM, get blood work then we can discuss this.  OH WAIT WHY IS IT THAT YOU CAN NOT BUY THEM? OR ARE NOT USING THEM NOW?  If I could get HG that cheap I would not even look Biogen's way.  Somethng don't add up.  Everyone wants a profit that is known and accepted.  Unless you buy from a manufactor good luck finding real HG cheap.  Not likely.  Get blood work and use it.  Obviously you aren't able to get HG that is real cheaply or you would of never used biogen.  That is the truth right there so let's end this now.  I am right about that.  No one in there right mind would not use real HG if they could get it at prices like this.  Instead of using real HG gear that is so cheap you choose Biogen why????   it is baffling


----------



## Imosted (May 8, 2011)

I live in Canada you have no clue about Customs here.
2 of my other packages got seized so you know nothing!!!!
I am saying that IN REALITY HUMAN GEAR IS CHEAP AND IT CAN BE SOLD FOR CHEAP...
OK HERE IS THE FUCKING WEBSITE

PROVIRON 25 MG 20 TABLET - Mesterolone - firma - barkod - fiyat
THIS WEB SITE IS TO CHECK WHAT PHARMACY PRICES ARE FOR PRODUCTS!!!!
THEY DO NOT SELL, ONLY TELL YOU HOW MUCH A MEDICATION COSTS AT THE PHARMACY.
TGB YOU STILL SAYING THAT WheN YOU GO TO A PHARMACY IN TURKEY THEY MIGHT SELL YOU FAKE SHIT? WOW
3 years ago when i was there i bought sustanon 30 of them and 30 primo and send them to my address in canada.
but hey i am a lier, and all this shit is fake, they sell fake cancer medication, diabetes meds, everything is counterfeit at the pharmacy.lol

go and type Primobolan, anapolan, sustanon, get the price in turkish lira which is
1$=1.7 turkish lira
then see for your self!!!!!
I already had a thread about me getting these gear from back home but 2 of my packages never arrived. 



You know what ok i have been lying, and i am not even from canada, i just fucking lie to people i dont work out, nothing......YOU be happy it is up to people to see what reality is.
I AM DONE WITH THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imosted (May 8, 2011)

1 last thing to add before i leave.
Heavy used DP tren a it was 25 or 30$ and he said he liked it alot, what you gonna say to that?


----------



## TGB1987 (May 8, 2011)

Let everyone see how little sense you make that is a very good Idea. Most of the stuff you are even talking about are things that you brought up only. Customs is tough in Canada that is true but there are other options than Biogen and you know it. I don't even know what you are have been trying to do in this thread but Hijack it. The OP isn't even posting here probably because you turned this thread into a place to post random useless info. You obviously have more AAS knowledge than everyone here and have tried every sponser there is and can vouch for all of their qualty products. I should of closed this thread a long time ago but I figured I would let you make your point to everyone first. Heavy did ?  Huh  let's see what he thinks of that statement.


----------



## heavyiron (May 8, 2011)

Imosted said:


> 1 last thing to add before i leave.
> Heavy used DP tren a it was 25 or 30$ and he said he liked it alot, what you gonna say to that?


 
I did not pay for the product.

 It worked but I became concerned when I noticed excessive turbidity. It was improperly filtered. The rep was advised by another member that had the exact same problem and they said they would look into it. I was offered more product and I didn't respond. I will never use the brand again but I'm hopeful they will work out this issue. Keep in mind that this can happen with any brand. Even US pharmacy meds have to be returned sometimes so I'm not bashing just stating my present opinion.


----------



## heavyiron (May 8, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Does it exist? What Pharma companies make it if it does?


 I have an M4A2 by Bushmaster. The Beta C-mag full of green tips makes for some real fun. Kind of heavy though, good thing I like lifting heavy things...


----------



## TGB1987 (May 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 8, 2011)

Lets all go to turkey.


----------



## M4A3 (May 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I have an M4A2 by Bushmaster. The Beta C-mag full of green tips makes for some real fun. Kind of heavy though, good thing I like lifting heavy things...



Ar's are fun.

Beta C's are fun for the range, but they have very low reliability. Drop one, and your rounds are going to go flying everywhere. Stick with P-mags for serious social purposes.


----------



## M4A3 (May 8, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Let everyone see how little sense you make that is a very good Idea. Most of the stuff you are even talking about are things that you brought up only. Customs is tough in Canada that is true but there are other options than Biogen and you know it. I don't even know what you are have been trying to do in this thread but Hijack it. The OP isn't even posting here probably because you turned this thread into a place to post random useless info. You obviously have more AAS knowledge than everyone here and have tried every sponser there is and can vouch for all of their qualty products. I should of closed this thread a long time ago but I figured I would let you make your point to everyone first. Heavy did ?  Huh  let's see what he thinks of that statement.



I'm not posting in the thread anymore because I find the discussion has become pointless. No one is going to back down from their position, nor is the conversation going to change anyone's prices or business model. 

And lastly, HG NPP seems to be the mythical unicorn of the steroid world. It is likely that the only way you are going to get NPP is through a UGL product. So, I guess if you want NPP, you just have to pick your poison.

All UGL products scare the shit out me. All the powders used by UGLs come from China, probably produced by the lowest bidder. God knows what heavy metals they are contaminated with (As, Pb, Hg). Who knows. UGLs aren't going to test their powders for safety. Hell, they don't even test them for potency. 

Buying HG seems just as precarious with all the fakes being sold. I guess at some point you have to just man up, grab your balls, and try to trust a source to do right by you. 

However, I still don't think the price of the product is necessarily the right indicator to use to determine whether or not you are about to get scammed.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 9, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Bro lets put it this way....
> There are 2 companies. both sell Mercedes e200
> 1 sells the car for 30 grand, second company sells the same car for 150 grand. Now some people suggest that it is impossible to buy this brand name car for no less than 150 grand  so the others are probably fake!!!!!
> LOL
> ...




Faking cars is no a common as faking medicine in general (not just steroids)

Here is one: YouTube - mercedes SLR replica car

I know british guys who used to make parabolan amps 15 year ago, at that time it was not possible to get any powders from China, so they were packing plain oil. Price was cheaper than in France in pharmacy and they sold tons, this is how important price is. Dealers knew it is bogus and even they didn't care, as long as it sells it is OK.

If you thing this business is easy to do, just go back to Turkey, make web site and sell for prices advised.

Prices you mentioned are real for real products in case you are wholesaler, sust is not possible to get at the moment at all.
Pharmacy prices are 30% higher.


----------



## Himik (May 9, 2011)

I think OPs need to start putting a disclaimer in the bottom of their posts saying:

No AP or BD discussion in this thread.

Because every time those brands are mentioned flame war starts, that gets nowhere and should be kept away from the general forums.


----------



## Grozny (May 9, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> I'm not posting in the thread anymore because I find the discussion has become pointless. No one is going to back down from their position, nor is the conversation going to change anyone's prices or business model.
> 
> And lastly, HG NPP seems to be the mythical unicorn of the steroid world. It is likely that the only way you are going to get NPP is through a UGL product. So, I guess if you want NPP, you just have to pick your poison.
> 
> ...



Jelfa, Schering or Galenika from where you think they buy raw materials


----------



## M4A3 (May 9, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Jelfa, Schering or Galenika from where you think they buy raw materials



Unlike UGL products, I'm sure they actually test their powders for quality before they use them.


----------



## Himik (May 9, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Unlike UGL products, I'm sure they actually test their powders for quality before they use them.



I would think they manufacture their own powders.


----------



## ROID (May 9, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> How much of a "discount" does World Pharma give you to spread this bullshit?
> 
> I swear, World Pharma has more "unofficial" board reps here on their payroll than Rosie O'donnell has chins. LOL.



Just cause you can't hang with the big boys doesn't mean you gotta be hate'n.

I don't get a discount, I get completely free gear. Not only does WP give me all the free FDA approved gear I want he also has a pizza delivered to my place every thursday.

It's not delivery, it's World Pharma


----------



## Grozny (May 10, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Unlike UGL products, I'm sure they actually test their powders for quality before they use them.



Now the ONLY way to control raw material quality is Gas Chromatograph testing. 

The procedure goes like this for all big or small pharmaceutical companies:

1). Order sample from the raw material producer
2). Analyzed it by GC/MS
3). If raw material is up to standards, order the bulk amount
4). When the raw material reaches customs in destination country, the National Drug & Medicine authority performs an independent lab testing and gives or not the approval for the raw material to be delivered to the Consignee (pharmaceutical factory in our case).
5). In case the results are up to standards and raw material is delivered, pharmaceutical factory either takes another GC/MS on it for a full spectrum analysis or puts it directly in production.

For your information, some UGL have the same raw materials that Jelfa, Galenika or other factories are getting. Big majority of the UGL are getting tainted, mixed, diluted raw materials, no doubt. If you have a pharma production license you can email or fax contact the raw material factories in China and get the prices and CoA, mostly the same other pharmaceutical factories get.


----------



## Grozny (May 10, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Fuck this there you go guys real prices of these human grade gear!!!!!!
> *1 amp primo real pharmacy price 5$
> 1 amp sustanon real pharmacy price 3.50$
> anapolan 1 box real pharmacy price 13$
> ...



U most understand bro when u you start per example a mailing thousands of units of aas, you have to work out the all transport logistics and anytime you add another person to this equation, prices is rising exponentially by him self.


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (May 10, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Does it exist? What Pharma companies make it if it does?


 
hygentropin is the best I've ever taken,.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 10, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> In the Bill Llewellyn's Underground anabolics book in 2009 they actualy used AP as an example of showing all the processes of how they make they AAS.




Any of you guys ever wonder why a legit "FDA" approved lab is being discussed in an "Underground UGL" book?  

If it's all good and legit, how come it's being discussed in a UGL book?  How come lab results (real or not) were posted in the book along with pictures and such?  I'm sure Bill got a VERY nice bonus from WP.  Use your thinking cap's guys.  It is what it is.  I'll say it again, WP does have some great products though.




/V


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 7, 2011)

Aburaihan makes human grade NPP I believe


----------

